# WWAN on ThinkPad X240 with systemd

## curator

Hey folks,

finally I decided to buy a new notebook. It is a Lenovo Thinkpad X240 and I am currently working on WWAN support, but I still dont understand that WWAN stuff:

```

lsusb

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1199:a001 Sierra Wireless, Inc.

```

I am quite sure the device is a Sierra Wireless EM7355 - Gobi 5000 Software.

The thing is, I dont have any clue how to start. Obviously I need some driver and some connection manager, preferably some KDE add-on would be excellent.

Can anyone give me any hint?

Thanks in advance, 

curatorLast edited by curator on Fri Oct 10, 2014 6:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Have you used your search engine of chocie already? REport back what you already did? Did you searched for it for kde and so on?

usually you will find someone who did it already...

if you want ot set it up you need to search which driver is needed in kernel and so on => search engine of choice ...

like always determine whats needed, build kernel, build userspace and so on....

----------

## curator

I searched quite a lot, found different ideas from gobi_loader ober to kppp and evertything. But nothing did work since, honstely, I really have no clues where to start. Only guessing around does not really help. Since I prefer to really understand it.

There are two kernel config entries that give SIERRA, which I added to my kernel as build in. I hoped, that that dmesg would help me omehow, but it didnt.

One guess is, that now one of the /dev/tty entries is already a correct WWAN device (or GPS), but how to find out?

----------

## szatox

is this WWAN deivce a modem?

Perhaps wvdial is what you're looking for. Also, some modems require sys-apps/usb_modeswitchto be installed before they appear as modems

----------

## curator

Hey, thanks for helping.

I was ind of confused since I somehow worked with and without systemd at a time. Now I fully activated systemd in the kernel which seems to clean up my system a bit.

I managed to get NetworkManager working by connecting to both WLAN and VPN using plasma-nm. That tool looks exactly like that I was looking for. Although it has a wmobile broadband option, it is deactivated.

I installed ModemManager and started it using systemd. Here seems to be some error

```

Sep 29 18:54:58 x240 ModemManager[6509]: <info>  ModemManager (version 1.2.0-r1) starting...

Sep 29 18:54:58 x240 systemd[1]: Started Modem Manager.

Sep 29 18:55:00 x240 ModemManager[6509]: <warn>  Couldn't find support for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:19.0': not supported by any plugin

Sep 29 18:55:00 x240 ModemManager[6509]: <warn>  Couldn't find support for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:03:00.0': not supported by any plugin

Sep 29 18:55:00 x240 ModemManager[6509]: <warn>  Couldn't find support for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.4': not supported by any plugin

Sep 29 18:55:14 x240 ModemManager[6509]: <info>  Creating modem with plugin 'Generic' and '1' ports

Sep 29 18:55:14 x240 ModemManager[6509]: <warn>  Could not grab port (tty/ttyS0): 'Cannot add port 'tty/ttyS0', unhandled serial type'

Sep 29 18:55:14 x240 ModemManager[6509]: <warn>  Couldn't create modem for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.3': Failed to find primary AT port

```

since 

```

mmcli -L

No Modems were found

```

Any Ideas for that?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

you still have it not working. you need to search the net for the drivers for your device / kernel needs a module to make it available.

juding on your output that module does not exists. 

also add systemd to your thread title as systemd is something different as old proven udev, which I use. Sidenote, systemd breaks too much / wont work whatever (my personal opinion).

----------

